# Everyday favourite face moisturiser & body lotion



## Holy Rapture (Jan 22, 2009)

So, I was just thinking about all the products we keep trying for the face and body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have you finally found that perfect or near perfect face moisturiser or body lotion yet ? Well, like I have combination skin. My T-zone is oily and the rest of the face is normal. I had to try a lot of products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some would make my skin either too oily and some too dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally, I love the moisturiser I use now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Garnier essential care oil-free daily moisturiser! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its perfect for my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am still experimenting with the body lotions though. Right now, trying Nivea ... How about y'all ?


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 22, 2009)

Palmers cocoa butter is my fave body moisturiser its just amazing and i have tried nearly everything out there!!!
For my face i alternate between elemis maximum moisturiser and clinique dramatically different moisturising gel.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 22, 2009)

Cetaphil for the body, and believe me, I have been through many.

Face i get oily in my T zone too I guess. I use Mario Badescu collagen moisturizer with SPF everytime I wash my face.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 6, 2009)

Help, I'm 43 and am looking for a good face moisturiser. I use to use Clinique but it doesnt work for me anymore. Any suggestions in my age group would be great. I'm staringt to get those dang laugh lines and forehead ones. Luckly no crows feet yet but have also noticed I have more pores then before.  I don't wear makeup daily, I like giving my face days to breathe.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Help, I'm 43 and am looking for a good face moisturiser. I use to use Clinique but it doesnt work for me anymore. Any suggestions in my age group would be great. I'm staringt to get those dang laugh lines and forehead ones. Luckly no crows feet yet but have also noticed I have more pores then before. I don't wear makeup daily, I like giving my face days to breathe._

 
I use Mario Badescu collagen moisturizer, I picked it up after I started to noticed the fine lines or uneveness around my temples, from sun exposure. It plumped them right up. For pores I have found that Mario Badescu Rolling Peel is very nice, it is like Biore but gentler on the skin. Also Stri Vectin is very good at plumping up fine lines.

I am 34 and don't have wrinkles or lines, I use stuff that works. HTH


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I use Mario Badescu collagen moisturizer, I picked it up after I started to noticed the fine lines or uneveness around my temples, from sun exposure. It plumped them right up. For pores I have found that Mario Badescu Rolling Peel is very nice, it is like Biore but gentler on the skin. Also Stri Vectin is very good at plumping up fine lines.

I am 34 and don't have wrinkles or lines, I use stuff that works. HTH_

 


Thanks so much for the info, I'll give them a try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do only high end stores carry that line?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Thanks so much for the info, I'll give them a try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do only high end stores carry that line?_

 
Beauty supplies, like Naimies do. I think that it is carried in department stores too but am not positive. Store Locator hopefully this helps, if not let me know and I will ask my store.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

Aveeno Positively Radiant & Ultra-Calming Daily Moisturizers in SPF 15!!!


----------



## Ms_Slick (Feb 23, 2009)

I use Palmer's cocoa butter body lotion too! The scent is kind of weird at first, but you get used to it. It keeps your skin sooo smooth and hydrated. It also helps even out skin tone.


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

i use for the face clinique's moisture surge.. i loove this.. body lotion.. hmm i do not have a fave yet...


----------



## miss_dre (Feb 23, 2009)

For a face moisturizer I use Benefit's "Dear John, a movin' on face cream". I use it mainly at night. I looove it! Very rich and it works wonders at keeping my skin hydrated. During the day I just use MAC's studio moisture cream or MAC's Strobe Cream.

As for body moisturizers, I have tons. I really like the Beauty Rush ones from Victoria's Secret. Especially the Juiced Berry one. I also like Avon's Naturals body lotion in Pomegranate and Mango. Yummy!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 24, 2009)

how do the other mario badescu moisturizers compare?


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Thalgo's Wrinkle Control Cream and it's divine. It makes my skin feel REALLY smooth and I don't have a single wrinkle at 38. This is deffinately the most effective wrinkle cream that I have tried so far!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm on my second Aquasource Non-Stop Oligo-Thermal Gel Intense Moisturization now. I love this moisturiser so much!

As for body lotion, I've been using Dove Nutri Body Milk for years.


----------

